# Get Ready for HR45



## 7point62 (Feb 4, 2009)

HR 45 The Blair Holt Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009. 


Any pending gun legislation that's named after a kid who got shot and killed is not going to be favorable to legitimate and responsible gun owners. This particular bill requires all firearms owners to be licensed by the attorney general; requires the applicant to pass a written firearms examination; requires government access to applicant's medical and psychological treatment records...and on and on.


----------



## BravoOne (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmmmm... Yeah that doesnt sound to good at all.


----------

